# Precise wet tile saw 2016



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi everyone, I own DEWALT D24000 saw. Outlets for water pump stopped working correctly and it is not giving 110V anymore. Just about 27V now so pump is not working. 

That pretty annoying. I had a saw for many years and it has been working great for me. Now I have to make a decision to either fix the saw if it is easy fix or look for new possibly more precise saw. 

Tiles are getting bigger and precision is even more important now. So my question is what is the tile that you would by now with roughly same cutting capacity. I really want to easily make precise cuts which is sometimes problem with this saw. 

Any recommendation? 

Thanks in advance Charles


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't know but want to follow any responses to this. I also have the Dewalt and while I love the water retention and being able to set it up almost anywhere without a worry...I'm getting real tired of watching the slop in the sled, damn thing can wiggle about 1/8" and that's all due to how the rollers fit the rails, no adjustment for that.


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

dsconstructs, exactly! :sad: 
I love the saw but I am debating if it is worth fixing it knowing it will never make perfect cuts (you can sort of learn to work with it) or just spent more money and buy new more precise saw.

Hopefully people here will give some input on this topic..


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Pearl pa7


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

I went through the same thing for three months. So frustrating. I finally bought an IMER COMBI 250VA. Perfect saw.....so clean....very accurate. Now I don't even think nor worry about cutting any tile. Go Imer, one of the best.


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

I am reading some reviews on Amazon with some negative points. 
http://www.amazon.com/Imer-Combi-25...ll_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=recent

Trussme, when did you buy the saw? 

Anyone else can suggest their favorite good wet tile saw?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've never had a problem with the DW....but one operator error as wasn't cleaned well enough in the slides.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

CO762 said:


> I've never had a problem with the DW....but one operator error as wasn't cleaned well enough in the slides.


My saw gets taken apart and cleaned well after each use. For the most part that wiggle isn't something that's noticed but I think if you were to put that sled in the middle of it's travel you'd find that it is able to wiggle some side to side.
It's fairly solid when cutting down the middle of a tile but when it really shows up most is shaving the edge of a tile. I'm used to it and have learned to keep the sled steady and cut real slow in those instances...but I'm just surprised the potential movement that is there. 
I even checked out the manual for adjustments when I first noticed it and realized that it isn't an adjustment issue. It's the shape of the wheels in relation to the shape of the rail.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

dsconstructs said:


> My saw gets taken apart and cleaned well after each use. For the most part that wiggle isn't something that's noticed but I think if you were to put that sled in the middle of it's travel you'd find that it is able to wiggle some side to side.
> It's fairly solid when cutting down the middle of a tile but when it really shows up most is shaving the edge of a tile. I'm used to it and have learned to keep the sled steady and cut real slow in those instances...but I'm just surprised the potential movement that is there.
> I even checked out the manual for adjustments when I first noticed it and realized that it isn't an adjustment issue. It's the shape of the wheels in relation to the shape of the rail.


I'm cutting 12" x 24" porcelain now with my Dewalt no issues making accurate cuts. Anytime I have to "shave" a tile my issues are caused by blade flex rather than the saw.


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

My saw has definitely issue with rollers that have some play in them allowing for inaccuracy. Nothing that can be adjusted. I think it is design flaw. Other than that the saw worked well for me. It is still working fine except power supply for the pump.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

It's not a "design flaw" as full time professional tile guys have been using them daily since they came out. There are probably ten thousand of them out there getting daily, hard use, shared by multiple users, so someone now that sometimes does tile on a remodel isn't going to suddenly find some design flaw.
The only changes done since they came out was a GFI added and I think on later ones, maybe a larger plate to stiffen up the blade.

There are a lot of tile stores in Denver, so go to one, talk to them and buy a saw.


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

CO762, I can't compare it to any other D24000 but I will take your word for it. I will drop it of at Dewalt repair center and hopefully they can fix it both problems I have..

I know, they are plenty of tile stores in Denver. That is not a problem. They all have "the best saw" in the store ready for you. I just wanted to see what people have used and feedback on it.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Blade choice definitely helps. I had a razor on there and swapped it out last week. Doing miter cuts for a couple niches was a real eye opener for blade flex on it.


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

I had T3 for a little bit but did not last long. It was either user error or defective blade but I got chip on it making it unusable just first day..


----------



## Francois (Aug 28, 2007)

Charles_cz said:


> I am reading some reviews on Amazon with some negative points.
> http://www.amazon.com/Imer-Combi-25...ll_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=recent
> 
> Trussme, when did you buy the saw?
> ...




Can't help but notice that the negative reviews are all from people who owned the old model, or who didn't bother taking the time to set it up properly. 



We have one of those, got it last year.

Might not be as good as it used to be - but compared to _any_ sliding-table tile saw? It's the most accurate, reliable saw I've ever used. 

We use it for cutting porcelain paver tiles (24x24), on rooftop decks. We rented a bunch of different saws, before settling on this one. For cutting large-format (24x24) dense porcelain tile? Head & shoulders above everything else. Only thing better weighed 250+ lbs. 

The sliders we rented, forget it, accuracy was 1/10th what this saw delivers.

Takes a little while to set up, when you first take it out of the box, but you should be up & running within an hour. If you're used to sliders, like I was, takes maybe an afternoon to learn a few tricks: 

- that guy with the bowed cuts, he's leaning on the motor as he pulls it. You have to pull steady, and even. If you can't get the hang of that (like one of my coworkers), just make a shallow score cut, first. Then follow with a 2nd, all-the-way-through cut. Maybe 3 cuts, if you're really lacking in fine motor skills, and the tile's really dense.

- if you're shaving off less than 1/4" off the side, it helps to keep a finger pushing on the outboard side of the blade, to keep the blade from bending / jumping off. 

- if you're not cutting stone, you don't need the depth of cut that a 10-inch blade delivers; you can cut down on the blade-bend, by running an 8-inch blade instead.

- I agree with that first guy, the rip fence absolutely sucks, real poor design. But the fact is, with the tile sitting still while the blade moves across it - you don't NEED a rip fence. Just pull the blade across the tile, with the motor off, to double check it's where you want it. Then make your cut. 

I will agree with the guy who said the aluminium corrodes. It does. So what? That's just cosmetics.


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

*All* IMER's Combi 250 VA now come with 1.75 hp & Laser. If you do not see 1.75 on the name plate do not buy. Listen I did this, spend the money and you will be set up for years and years. Get an Alpha blade for about $109 or so, use a cinder block to clean the blade and you will be sooooo good to go. Since it's a bridge saw the rail is always clean and runs smooth. I can cut 1/4" piece off a 24'' tile length ways!! And I use it inside with no tent.....no water spray when you get used to it. It's a great saw.


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

The Combi 250 VA is like 40lbs then add for the stand. You can set it up yourself.


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

How portable is IMER's Combi 250 VA? Can one person set it up easily?


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

trussme, you beat me to it.. lol Thanks


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

trussme, one quick question. I see miters can be set to 45 degrees.. Can you do 22.5 as well? Is there pre-set or mark?


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

Nevermind..


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Charles_cz said:


> I will drop it of at Dewalt repair center and hopefully they can fix it both problems I have..


They can as there shouldn't be any problem with it. I've only seen one of those saws break and that was operator error, over and over and over until it broke, literally. You can give them a whole saw, $400 and tell them to refurb it for you. I don't think they cover bent frames but cast alum doesn't bend easily anyway.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

You will not beat the accuracy of a rail saw. The weight, set up/breakdown time, and water control vary greatly on them so shop smartly. My heavy, messy, Rubi is well worth the negatives when I need it. I bought a gas grill cover that keeps it out of the weather so I leave it set up for the duration of the job.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I bought a gas grill cover that keeps it out of the weather so I leave it set up for the duration of the job.

of course you do in FLORIDA !! :laughing:

Not so easy to do in Chi town


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

My Rubi slider is killing me. Can't keep it going straight two days in a row. Water pans has an area not protected and leaks right there. I'm very disappointed in German engineering.


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

Finally getting some real life feedback.. :clap:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

To cut a sliver off a tile with my slider, I put a cut off tile along length of the edge to be cut. Squeeze the two tile together while pushing the table. That keeps the blade from wandering.


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

olzo55, I do the same thing with my Dewalt. :thumbup: 
I am going to give T3 blade another try. It should help with blade deflection.


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

Blade deflection.

Score the tile 1/16 or 1/8th first. Then re-adjust the blade to cut all the through. Works every time


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

*imer*


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Saw one of these the other day.....pretty nice. The stand was fantastic. If I did more tile I might give one of these a try. Belt driven....power through those porcelains. This might be worth haulin to a job.


http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Husqvarna-TS90-Tile-Saw-967285301

Still waiting for someone to try one of these and give us a report. Seems to me like you might have to set it up pretty level for the water containment to work.

Come on CT!

_____________
Mike


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

If I'm going to spend that kind of cash it'll have to have more capacity than that.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

JackP23 said:


> Saw one of these the other day.....pretty nice. The stand was fantastic. If I did more tile I might give one of these a try. Belt driven....power through those porcelains. This might be worth haulin to a job.
> 
> 
> http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Husqvarna-TS90-Tile-Saw-967285301
> ...



I have a similar wet saw but less pricey. You are correct that the saw needs to be somewhat level to function as designed. In my case, the water in the pan drips into a "bucket" that has the recirculating pump. 

But the biggest negative is that it needs floor space. I like to set my saw on a piece of plywood over the tub when I can. That isn't gonna happen when the whole thing is attached to the stand. Or setting on a countertop. So you are limited to the garage (too many steps) or larger bath/kitchen.

From what I'm told, the newer saws are all based on this style. They are all probably made in China but with minor changes and different manufacturer stickers. 

As someone suggested IMER bridge saw is a great saw for large format tile. or invest in a great snap cutter and use a grinder.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

CO762 said:


> If I'm going to spend that kind of cash it'll have to have more capacity than that.


Do you lay a lot of 40" tile?

Not being a smart ass....I just don't get much bigger than 24's usually. That's been my complaint about all the 900.00 to 1200.00 saws.....under powered and very limited with capacity. 




_________
Mike


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

For tile, some of the box stores have up to 48" plank on the floor and 24-36 seem to be popular in some places, though I'd like to see some of the 48 installs to see how they turned out. I try not to be in that segment of the tile market.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Just finished a 8x48 plank install. Used a table saw type tile saw. No issues. The tiles were very consistent and flat. They came from Lowes which I was worried about.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

That's where I saw them, lowes. I'd like to see how they turn out by a non pro. There's often an application for every tool.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

CO762 said:


> That's where I saw them, lowes. I'd like to see how they turn out by a non pro. There's often an application for every tool.


Oh no doubt they can and will be botched by many. I saw a post from a DIYer on the John Bridge forum that was all jacked up...and they wanted advise how to fix it...lol. It was wall of fame worthy.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

overanalyze said:


> Just finished a 8x48 plank install. Used a table saw type tile saw. No issues. The tiles were very consistent and flat. They came from Lowes which I was worried about.


I've done something similar to this as well.......I ripped em with my hand held masonry saw, 4" cyclone blade and a rip guide. Snapped and polished the threshold.

Nice lookin job there!

__________
Mike


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

overanalyze said:


> Just finished a 8x48 plank install. Used a table saw type tile saw. No issues. The tiles were very consistent and flat. They came from Lowes which I was worried about.


How many of tiles in that room did you have to rip? They all look cross cut except the door way


----------

